# Jackson Kayaks Coosa



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

A friend of mine just bought one of these. He's been fishing on rivers in TN and liked it after a demo. 

I just looked at the web site. The seat looks awesome. Looks like the intention is to make it a good, stable, standing platform rather than a fast/easy paddler since it's 11' 3" and 31.5" wide. Seems awfully heavy to me if it has to be carried far. I have to load/unload mine from a golf cart and it would be a severe pain, but looks like a really well made and good looking yak at first glance.

Most of you have been around a lot more kayaks than I have. Thought I would see if anyone is familiar with these and what you think about them. I'm interested in opinions since I've never seen them mentioned.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Wouldn't fit my fishing style since I like to be able to cover a lot of water. But it'd probably be great on the flats for standing and poling around looking for fish. Also would be good down in S. FL with all the mangrove creeks.

Alex


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a buddy back in Nebraska who has a Kayak charter business. He's been pimping the Coosa's ever since his buddy, Drew Gregory (spokesman for Jackson kayaks) got him set up with a few of 'em. I have yet to fish out of one, but for a "paddle" kayak, it looks pretty darn nice. Before I moved here from Kansas, I was seriously considering a Native Ultimate, but when the Coosa design came out, I was "all systems go" for one as soon as they hit the stores. For the freshwater/small water fisherman, I think it'd be pretty t*ts.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I never tried one but Linda fished in the gulf with a guy who at the end of the day said he would not get one for salt water fishing. Cant remember his name but the guy is a really good fisherman in both fresh and salt. He recently won a bass tourny out of the coosa against boats. I personaly would own one if i fished freshwater or 90% back country marsh due to the comfort factor and versatility of the seat design. It looks very manuverable in the tight stuff at only 11'. The anchor system in the tail is a plus for slow moving rivers and streams. 
In the salt it would seem to get tossed around in the waves and chop due to the bulky bow and high surface area (freeboard). 
Like they say, theres never one yak for all situations. 
Im holding out for the new WS Ride 135 this one is going to be the Jack of all trades yak.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

"Im holding out for the new WS Ride 135 this one is going to be the Jack of all trades yak."

Are they redesigning this already super quality yak?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> I have a buddy back in Nebraska who has a Kayak charter business. He's been pimping the Coosa's ever since his buddy, Drew Gregory (spokesman for Jackson kayaks) got him set up with a few of 'em. I have yet to fish out of one, but for a "paddle" kayak, it looks pretty darn nice. Before I moved here from Kansas, I was seriously considering a Native Ultimate, but when the Coosa design came out, I was "all systems go" for one as soon as they hit the stores. For the freshwater/small water fisherman, I think it'd be pretty t*ts.



I still read Drew's blog/website... Native Ultimate is a great hybrid yak for freshwater or calm water. That's whats cool about this sport, there are many different types of watercraft to suit whatever kind of fishing you like to do. They all have their own niche.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> "Im holding out for the new WS Ride 135 this one is going to be the Jack of all trades yak."
> 
> Are they redesigning this already super quality yak?


Yea, they introduced an all new 12' and 14' model at ICAST. 

They have phase three seating that slides fore and aft to adjust trim and to allow standing in the balance point for better stand-up paddling. It will raise a couple inches also with two adjustable tracks for the seat. 

The bow is redesigned to be a little dryer and to plow less in the waves. 

Theres a larger easy hatch for the center hatch instead of the small tuperware hatch. Its also angled to feed rods in.

Slide trax up front

And theres an outer chine ridge like on the Tarpons for even more secondary stability.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Neki, I always thought an alternate to my xfactor or the better still stealth would be the WS ride. More from the standpoint of size, comfort and accessible storage. Going to go check it out now.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Jackson is also launching it's new "Cuda" kayak this year. It's basically the same concept, stable, standable, but in a longer more paddleable hull.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ivarie said:


> Jackson is also launching it's new "Cuda" kayak this year. It's basically the same concept, stable, standable, but in a longer more paddleable hull.


That sounds like a saltwater yak in the making. Should be interesting.


----------

